
Huawei data centre built to spy on Papua New Guinea - khuey
https://www.afr.com/companies/telecommunications/huawei-data-centre-built-to-spy-on-png-20200810-p55k7w
======
totetsu
> While the report suggests a deliberate effort by Huawei to deploy lax cyber
> security, it noted this plan was partially thwarted by the centre quickly
> falling into disrepair, as insufficient money was set aside for maintenance
> and operations.

> This has left PNG with a $US53 million debt to the Chinese government, via
> Exim Bank, and a data centre that is barely operational.

